# The rug rats



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

tired after their bath this morning


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

LOL i was quite worried when i saw the title for a moment, thought you'd had more pups


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> LOL i was quite worried when i saw the title for a moment, thought you'd had more pups


not for the moment lol need a rest after the last tragic pair


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> not for the moment lol need a rest after the last tragic pair


yes, are you getting Menna spayed now or?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Love the rug  they are lovely, and must get on really well together. 

Sue


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> yes, are you getting Menna spayed now or?


havent really thought any further on that yet she is still recouperating and doing very very well bless her


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

sskmick said:


> Love the rug  they are lovely, and must get on really well together.
> 
> Sue


yes they do they love their new living quarters they cannot stay out of the pen because unfortunately Kaya is destructive when on her own and likes to get on the dining room table and worktops, and Mika will NOT leave Aiden alone so they now have a lovely big pen in the kitchen which they share when I am not with them or we are having food.

And hopefully they will one day be Mummy and Daddy lol


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> havent really thought any further on that yet she is still recouperating and doing very very well bless her


aww good, well as long as she's ok


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> aww good, well as long as she's ok


she is fine although she prefers to sleep alongside my bed lol


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> she is fine although she prefers to sleep alongside my bed lol


lol i gave up and bought mine their own single bed but they still want mine she'll be there forever now


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> lol i gave up and bought mine their own single bed but they still want mine she'll be there forever now


nah oh wont let dogs on the beds and only allowed in the room to sleep when there is fireworks or thunder


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> nah oh wont let dogs on the beds and only allowed in the room to sleep when there is fireworks or thunder


my oh has started to sleep in the single bed now, leave me n' the dogs alone lol


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

actualy that doesn't sound too good


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> my oh has started to sleep in the single bed now, leave me n' the dogs alone lol





minnie said:


> actualy that doesn't sound too good


you are quite right it doesnt lol


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> you are quite right it doesnt lol


not good at all but don't worry about eeeerm anything, i'm completely sane


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> not good at all but don't worry about eeeerm anything, i'm completely sane


so you tell us lol


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> so you tell us lol


yes, yes i do........


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww they are gorgeous, really lovely,


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

A very hansome couple


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

I thought rug rats were brats (norty children) 
xxx


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I thought rug rats were brats (norty children)
> xxx


isnt that the same thing lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pics tashi they are lovely, those two are gorgeous


----------

